

The Detect Nudity API - stephenabbott
http://www.programmableweb.com/api/detect-nudity

======
bediger4000
No source code, but I bet this implements Rigan Ap-Apsid's algorithm:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.96....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.96.9872&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

By "implements" I mean interprets Ap-Apsids sometimes vague explanation. Ap-
Apsid's paper looks good, but when you get into the details, you can see
multiple ways of doing some things, and no way of doing others.

Also this algorithm and the specific API are shockingly easy to fool.
[http://stratigery.com/bediger/50.jpg](http://stratigery.com/bediger/50.jpg)
totall fools it, and isn't even vaguely human-colored, much less human.

